# Making a new computer station. Need a wall mounted monitor that connects with my laptop



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

I called a good friend /fellow computer refurbisher who owns a computer store and talked with him. He suggested I get a light wall mounted TV and my computer will connect to it thru a HDMI cable. OK, then he wants me come in to get software that will be compatible with the "smart tv". What is smart tv?  Maybe there is a link ( url ) that has instructions for all this.? It seems complicated but it also seems like it can fairly easy if you know what your getting into. I don't want to purchase anything but the TV. Is buying a subscription part of buying the TV?


----------



## Right Now (Nov 7, 2022)

An HDMI cable connection to your smart TV (Settings show TV, HDMI 1, HDMI 2, Aux, DVD) as source to be used.  Your computer then is ready to go. I purchased a 12 foot cable for about $14 at Walmart. You shouldn't need any software other than that.   At least, when I turn on my Smart TV, change the setting from HDMI1 (my subscribed cable company) to HDMI2( the available plug in in the back or side of your Smart TV), it shows whatever I am looking at on my computer monitor.
I often use it to show pics to my friends from trips instead of having them squint at my cell phone photos.


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 7, 2022)

I would go into your friend's shop and have him explain and show everything to you.  If you don't know what a smart TV is (not trying to be disrespectul!) , he needs to SHOW you.  Maybe take pictures of your current set up to him including the back side.    Don't try to explain something to me.  SHOW ME.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 7, 2022)

I wouldn't use a TV for a computer monitor since the resolution would not be desirable. Computer monitors have much higher resolution. Also, you want a computer monitor to be about arms length away from your eyes, so wall mounting might not be ideal.

A "smart" TV usually has built-in Roku-like circuitry and often a camera and microphone.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

This is the idea...with my old monitor wide screen. I might just need a flat screen tv...not a smart one.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I called a good friend /fellow computer refurbisher who owns a computer store and talked with him. He suggested I get a light wall mounted TV and my computer will connect to it thru a HDMI cable. OK, then he wants me come in to get software that will be compatible with the "smart tv". What is smart tv?  Maybe there is a link ( url ) that has instructions for all this.? It seems complicated but it also seems like it can fairly easy if you know what your getting into. I don't want to purchase anything but the TV. Is buying a subscription part of buying the TV?


You need to buy any software!  A "smart tv" simply is a TV that has internet interface(usually both ethernet port and WIFI) and has a rudimentary operating system that has apps, like Youtube, Netflix, Amazon etc.  BUT, you don't need any of that if you're hooking the TV to a computer.

I have a 47" flat screen connected to a laptop(see photo) it has good clarity at 1080P resolution.  Just an HDMI cable from the computer to the TV, and I connect my bluetooth headset to the laptop and I'm good-to-go(use while on treadmill).


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I wouldn't use a TV for a computer monitor since the resolution would not be desirable. Computer monitors have much higher resolution. Also, you want a computer monitor to be about arms length away from your eyes, so wall mounting might not be ideal.
> 
> A "smart" TV usually has built-in Roku-like circuitry and often a camera and microphone.


I understand. I think you might be right. I probably will build my new station around this computer monitor.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I understand. I think you might be right. I probably will build my new station around this computer monitor.


That really looks nice. Now I am wondering again.? What make and model is your flat screen, where can I get one?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I understand. I think you might be right. I probably will build my new station around this computer monitor.


No, Ben's not quite correct.



Paco Dennis said:


> That really looks nice. Now I am wondering again.? What make and model is your flat screen, where can I get one?


Yes, Nathan's right.

Dennis, if there's a bunch of ports and stuff on the back of your TV, it's a "smart TV". Hey, watch some YouTube videos about how to connect comp to TV, plus there's a lot of other related YouTube tutorials as well. You can even connect your smart TV to your phone.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> No, Ben's not quite correct.
> 
> 
> Yes, Nathan's right.
> ...


Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!   OK I get the point....a lot of choices.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!  OK I get the point....a lot of choices.


Seriously though, it's a great idea. 

When I transfer my computer activity to my TV screen, I can see and read everything better, I can relax in my recliner while I research stuff, and the sound is great.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

If you have an HDMI port on your TV you should be fine. 
Just connect one end to your computer and the other end
to the HDMI port on the TV. Then choose the TV port as 
the source to view.  A wireless mouse or bluetooth
keyboard lets you control things from a distance. There
also are apps that turn your phone into both mouse and
keyboard as well. Pretty handy for me!


----------



## Been There (Nov 9, 2022)

I think you could also use an Ethernet cable if you chose to over an HDMI cable.


----------

